# does anyone keep ducks?



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

does anyone keep ducks? if so what breed ect


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Me! Right now I have a Crested Pekin and three baby Rouens. I've also had Muscovies, Khaki Campbells, and Khaki Campbell x Buff ducks.

If I had the money, I'd get some Mandarin and the different colors of Wood Ducks. They're so pretty!
http://squawcreekfarm.com/wood-duck.html
http://squawcreekfarm.com/main-wf.html


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

We have 4 Pekins, Mary, I Want your crested.


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 13 Pekin, 1 brown Indian runner, 3 Cayugas (very rare) and 2 that I think are Buff, and 6 geese. The geese really seem to keep the hawks away...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Truecolorsloft, if I had more Crested ducks I'd give ya some babies  But Tippy's my only one  I need to get him some girlfriends.

Telessa, Cayugas are so pretty! I love those iridescent feathers. And I wish I had some real geese. We have Canadians that come down here to nest on the island in our pond. Now they're gone, and the hawks are back. Luckily we do have three geese decoys someone was going to throw out. Now all I need to do is paint'em up and put them out for the hawks to see


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

are nice i have two cerry velley ducks one is 3 weeks old and one has got to be about 1 year but they love each other though


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

My Girlfriend keeps a trio of pekins. I used to keep an extensive collection of wildfowl. Everything from whistling ducks, mandarins, to egyptian geese.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grim said:


> My Girlfriend keeps a trio of pekins. *I used to keep an extensive collection of wildfowl. Everything from whistling ducks, mandarins, to egyptian geese.*



I am jealous!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I rescue ducks, so I usually have some here ..

At the moment a Mama Muscovy and her six ducklings .. A Mama Pekin and her 9 ducklings .. 7 miscellaneous (meaning all came in from different places) older ducklings .. all Pekins but one which is a Tuxedo, an elder Pekin, three almost grown Pekin females, my personal pet (Mr. Nibbles - huge Muscovy drake), two itty bitty Pekin ducklings, a foster care duck (Sprinkles), a rescue from the duck pond (Rouen), and a handsome brown male with severe bumblefoot that came in from Animal Control a couple of days ago.

Terry


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

ok we need some pics


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aw! They're pretty  And the little one is so cute!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Aw! They're pretty  And the little one is so cute!


thanks the little one is only 3 weeks


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

James, they are soooo sweet!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really wish I had a place for ducks, they are so cool.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is a few pics of my old collection, just a fraction of what I kept. No time or room for such things now.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Love your photos Grim! 
The ringed-teal are amazing birds, they have the most beautiful call. Please share some photos of your Egyptian geese.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pics to share of ducks*

I finally got around to using that digital camera so I could share some pics of the ducks and geese. None compare to those colorful ones in previous posts though! My Cayugas aren't mature, so you can't really see the green yet.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

nice birds guys


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well Love a duck!


----------

